# Building / Lighting a rack?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

I am having a rack built in the next few weeks to house my Ball Pythons and Corns and I want to have the rack lighted so that each tub has a nice red glow.

I am looking for ideas of low-heat red lighting that doesnt take too much space.

I know that Boaphile Plastics use red rope light which I thought was pretty novel (see pics at bottom).

Any other ideas?

I am also interested in any other design suggestions. My rack will house two columns of 9 tubs. I plan to have a heatmat under every tub, all on individual Mat Stats to make sure I can individually control the heat in every tub.

Any thoughts?

Many Thanks

Gary


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

never thought of lighting racks before,you reckon its for the snakes or just the rack keeper? can see it would be advantageous to be able to check each box without opening it,but then ya gotta rack up with clear acrylic boxes which are way pricey in the UK
regards gaz


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Gaz,

Yes it's for me, looks nicer and means I can SEE the snakes from across the room.

I already have the boxes, almost completely clear, 3 for 8 quid !!

I hate the look of racks with no lighting, personal preference!

Gary


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

These are the boxes I have, obviously not in a rack and still with lids on, just making sure they all fit 










Gotta buy some more this week 

Gary


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

yer seen the totally clear ones in homebase?? come with tight fitting plastic outer case all ready to stack together totally perfect cept they £15 each!! typical of UK pricing innit


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Are they like these ones gav? 
Havent seen the homebase ones, might have a nosey to try and get some ideas.
I would probably use faunarium (or similar) tubs, theyre probably as cheap as you're gonna get in totally clear plastic.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Our local Morrisons are doing tubs 24x15x8 inches,perfectley clear with lids, 2 for £6, they are great, i bought 4 for kids toys and feeding.
Have you looked at small LED's for lighting, they are quite bright and give off no heat.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Rope lights are essentially strips of LED lighting anyway arent they? A friend of mine uses them for his racks and they give off no heat and are easy to install.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

LED strip[s from Maplin would do the trick vey well.... You can easily conceal them right at the back!


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys, off to look at these options!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> Are they like these ones gav?
> Havent seen the homebase ones, might have a nosey to try and get some ideas.
> I would probably use faunarium (or similar) tubs, theyre probably as cheap as you're gonna get in totally clear plastic.


spill the beans.where ya get them???????????????????


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Man Gaz you dont wanna know, they cost a damn fortune! I only ever bought 4 then decided I could NOT afford to keep using em! :lol: £25 a pop. If you still wanna know I will tell you  

The nice thing is though theyre completely in their own casing, still my snakey babies aint worth that much :lol: 
35x35x20cm (above) are £25
Hatchling sized ones :18x33x10 are £8


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> Man Gaz you dont wanna know, they cost a damn fortune! I only ever bought 4 then decided I could NOT afford to keep using em! :lol: £25 a pop. If you still wanna know I will tell you
> 
> The nice thing is though theyre completely in their own casing, still my snakey babies aint worth that much :lol:
> 35x35x20cm (above) are £25
> Hatchling sized ones :18x33x10 are £8


out with it woman!!!the snakes that might go in them are £1000 each so £25 is neither here nor there.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

:lol: Well for my humble £50 hoggies I couldnt justify it Im afraid  

http://www.theholdingcompany.co.uk/SearchResults.asp?txtSearchString=acrylic&andor=2

The ones I used are the "sweater" boxes.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

acrylics eh,i can make my own to be sneaky,my yank mates use very similar acrylic boxes which cost them about $4 a pop,ya just get the feeling we are being ripped off over here in the third world innit?
regards gaz
PS thanks for the link.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I know a few people in the US that use what look to be the self same boxes at well under half the price :roll: Sucks to be English :lol:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: 

If there was enough people here in the UK would it be worth shipping a few over???

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah but ya need a container load to be worth it,the containers are £1000 for a kickoff,then theres tax etc and maybe no one would buy them,better to make them
gaz


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Just been re-reading this thread.. gary is there any reason ahy you dont want to use rope lights like boaphiles do? You can apparently buy them by the foot at maplin..

Alternatively maybe you could install one of these on each level? 
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...20&categoryId=16082&chosenPartNumber=30098175


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

rope lights?? xmas snakes all year round?? :shock:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

gaz said:


> rope lights?? xmas snakes all year round?? :shock:


Why not?! :lol: seriously though the white or orange ones would be pretty good for lighting a snake rack.. could rig them up to a timer etc. I dont think the snakes would appreciate a sequence though :lol:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

sorta festive tree boas??? hmmmmm 8)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

You can practically hear the cogs turning :lol:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

you wouldn't want to go getting those flashing ones tho! It would do your head in :lol:


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

welshgaz said:


> you wouldn't want to go getting those flashing ones tho! It would do your head in :lol:


pictures an etb in a mac !!oooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

'Jingle Balls, Jingle Balls'


----------

